# pussy needs help...



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

No other way around it... It's like learning everything else, gotta take the pain that comes with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been snowboarding way to long to just be getting my rotations down now but what helped me a lot was learning to ride switch. Eventually I turn from just switching from regular to goofy into a frontside 180. And then I just started doing backside 1's which turned into backside 3's. All of this is on relatively small bumps and jumps in the trail nothing big. Getting there though:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

practice dude. don't try shit that you know you'll hurt yourself on. for your second season you're way ahead of the game. progress comes with practice of the board and the brain. don't worry about it too much, just enjoy yourself. and keep practicing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

read this thread: Help with jumps

there's a lot of discussion in there which is very relevant to rails and other park features, start thinking ATML: approach; take-off; manoeuvre; landing.

deconstruct the feature you wish to master into it's constituent parts. for example, the flat board hints in the thread above are equally important to mastering rails.

consider taking a park lesson - in mty experience, you'll improve as much in 3 hours of formal instruction as you will in three days of trying to work out progressions yourself.

alasdair


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

The title of this thread if very misleading...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

^ i just came in to write something inspired by the title.

to the op, it's natural to be nervous about hitting a new feature but i believe that telling yourself from the outset that you can't do it because you're a pussy, becomes a mantra then a self-fulfilling prophecy.

there's an old truism: "if you think you can, or you think you can't you're probably right"

for many people simple visualising success is 50% of achieving success. watch people from the chair as you ride over the park. instead of telling yourself "i wish i could do that" tell yourself "i'm going to look that good".

i mentioned this in the other thread about jumps but it has helped me a lot. as you start your run towards a feature, take a big breath and exhale all the way to your take off so that you are fully exhaled as you begin the manoeuvre. you might be surprised how much more relaxed this makes you feel. couple that with some internal "i'm going to nail this" thoughts and you'll be setting yourself up for success.

it's clear to me and others in the thread that you have much to be proud of - hitting jumps and making grabs. now just make it clear to the person who matters most - yourself.



alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

when ur going to rotate when ur jumping on a tramp the natural thing to do is turn ur head the way ur spinning. it's the same with a snowboard, nature made it so ur body follows ur head. when ur doing a backflip u look back. if u dont, u wont rotate. <P> the only difference with doing it on a board is when u jump, ur usually at an angle. facing more upwards because if u didnt it wouldnt be called a jump it would be called flat ground . anyway, u just have to get used to the fact that when u do a 180 off of a jump when u finally do get around, what is now ur front end will usually be at the same angle as the jump u just came off of. dont lean forward, u'll catch an edge. just keep trying and trying and i'll guarantee u'll land one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks a lot for the tips guys, i'll try to keep this stuff in mind while i ride, huge help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Most of the time I spend in the park is on rails and boxes, but that didn't come easy. I took my fair share of bruises and hard falls. There is no way to just be good at them, you just need to keep trying, and if you fall, pending the fact your not seriously hurt, get back up and say I'm gonna learn from that. I still wreck on boxes doing boardslides, they aren't as simple as people make them. If your local spot has a beginer park start there. Ours has boxes that you can ride right onto up to a small gap that you have to hop to get onto the box. Spend some time on that, you may feel stupid, but it helps (my girl's first season last year, she learned how to ride and 50/50 the boxes in the progression park). When you get comfortable with that, move onto something a little bigger. What you may want to try instead of a boardslide (riding backwards down the box), is a backside boardslide (riding facing down the hill). Again start on the smaller boxes once you are really comfortable jumping the little gaps. Be careful with these, you need to keep your weight in the center of your board, especially if you keep the edges sharp. Some hard wrecks happen to people who keep sharp edges and try and boardslide a box. Just relax riding up to it. No one is going to make fun of you if you fall and if they do, tell me, I'll come take care of them because they obviously forgot when they were learning this stuff and how much they fell.


----------

